# Taijiquan 48 form



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2016)

Taijiquan 48 form - from the blog


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 10, 2016)

Am I right in thinking that Li Deyin was one of the people who helped organize that form?

It is interesting in the TCC world that the 48 is still promoted by some notable Tai Chi people. Shouyu Liang and his daughter Helen, for example. I am sure there some others. Its like it has a small group of enthusiasts.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 10, 2016)

TaiChiTJ said:


> Am I right in thinking that Li Deyin was one of the people who helped organize that form?.



Your Close, Li Tianji (1915-1996)






Li Tianji was Li Deyin's uncle



TaiChiTJ said:


> It is interesting in the TCC world that the 48 is still promoted by some notable Tai Chi people. Shouyu Liang and his daughter Helen, for example. I am sure there some others. Its like it has a small group of enthusiasts.



Always wanted to train with Liang Shouyu. Came close once when he was in Boston doing a Xingyiquan seminar, sadly I could not get out of work


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks Xue Sheng!


----------

